
Ask HN: View Count for Submissions - specialist
Please show the number of views a submission has. Both clickthroughs to the submitted URL and views of HN pages (like this one).<p>In the absence of upvotes, view count is probably a nice proxy for reader&#x27;s interest. I&#x27;m a poor voter. I expect others are as well.<p>Maybe stop counting views when a story becomes locked.<p>(Is this how to submit a feature request? This https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=363 thread is closed. And the FAQ doesn&#x27;t give guidance. Apologies if I&#x27;m not doing this right.)<p><i>Edited for clarity.</i>
======
CarolineW
I don't know what you're asking for here. Are you asking how many click-
throughs there are on a submitted link? Are you asking how many people view
the HN page that has the submission on it?

What exactly are you asking for?

------
minimaxir
There is no benefit nor additional insight to a view counter over upvotes.

~~~
specialist
YouTube should remove views, game sites should omit times played, IMDB should
remove revenue, Google Analytics et al should shutter their businesses (for
lack of utility), etc.

~~~
minimaxir
The "for Hacker News" was implied.

